# What Are The People Living In Your City Called?



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

A citizen of Mexicali is called a Cachanilla. In TJ they are called Tijuanense

20 Sintomas de que eres Tijuanense:


1. Vas por el Blvd. Agua caliente y eres el único que no eres calafiero o taxista.

2. Tu mejor lugar para pistear es un carro estacionado en La Chapu.

3. Sabes que el crucero de la 5 y 10 no cruza ni la calle 5 ni la calle 10.

4. Para ti todo aquel que le guste el fútbol es chilango. 

5. Te refieres a todo el mundo como bro, bato o wey.

6. Morros son todos los menores de 15 años, morras son TODAS.

7. Ir al extranjero no te causa ninguna emoción en particular.

8. Disneyland is not such a big deal.

9. Tu imagen del infierno es Mexicali.

10. Alguien de tu familia sufrio la Ruffomania.

11. El termino ¨La Bola¨ no tiene ninguna connotacion popular... simplemente es el Cecut. 

12. El 90% del dinero en tu cartera son dolares y el 10% propinas.

13. Por lo menos trabajaste un fin de semana en el Swap Meet.

14. Ganas mas que cualquier otro wey en la Republica pero te sigues quejando.

15. Perdiste tu virginidad trasera en la inspeccion secundaria.

16. Mas alla de Mexicali todo es Chilangolandia.

17. Sabes que Tijuana es la ciudad con las estadísticas mas infladas del mundo.

18. El Bolero no es simplemente aquel que limpia los zapatos.

19. Siempre pones gasolina en el Otro Lado [USA] y crees que la Magna Sin, esta adulterada.

20. Sabes que como Tijuana no hay dos y si hubiera otra, el narco ya la hubiera matado.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Poblanos


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*China Poblana*



PinkChili2 said:


> Poblanos


Good name.

China Poblana (or, Chinese Pueblan} Maybe she lived in Puebla?


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, she did. 

It is argued that her story is more fiction than fact. An interesting story and woman, none the less.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> A citizen of Mexicali is called a Cachanilla. In TJ they are called Tijuanense
> 
> 20 Sintomas de que eres Tijuanense:
> 
> ...



Of course, you know this one - the inhabitants of the capital of the country are proud to be known as CHILANGOS and CHILANGAS!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*D.F. citizens*



Isla Verde said:


> Of course, you know this one - the inhabitants of the capital of the country are proud to be known as CHILANGOS and CHILANGAS!


What is their official name?

I have heard both sides to whether they feel comfortable with the name. It might be parallel to the name ****** or Gringa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> What is their official name?
> 
> I have heard both sides to whether they feel comfortable with the name. It might be parallel to the name ****** or Gringa.


I'll ask some of my _chilango_ friends and students if they like or are offended by that name. I just did a quick search on Google and learned that originally _chilango_ referred to people from _provincia_ who moved to the capital to live but now it refers to anyone who lives there. Other ways to refer to inhabitants of the D.F. are _capitalinos_ and _defeños_.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Tapatios/as are from Guadalajara.

Jalisciense from Jalisco.

The following comes from someone named Oscar Castro by way of Ana Maria Salazar (an interesting lady, google her). It is not very politically correct but she is Mexican so I guess it is okay:

Check your Mexican status: 

If you can run and play any sport while wearing chanclas.. You're a Mexican!!

If your late Tio left you a van and you turned it into a taco vending business... Yes, you're a Mexican.

If you pronounce words beginning with the letter 'S' by putting an 'E' in front of it, (ESpurs instead of Spurs)... big time Mexican. 

If you call a chair, a sher, you got it.... Mexican. 

If you have ever hurt yourself and your mama rubbed the area while chanting, ' Sana , Sana , Colita de rana.... You're Mexican, big time!!! 

If you have your last name in old English lettering anywhere, your car, truck, or tattooed on your back... Yes, you ARE a Mexican (proud one too). 

If you refer to your wife as your ruca, your hina, your wifa, your old lady, mija or your vieja, guess what?... Not only are you a Mexican, you're a cholo.

If you throw a 'Grito' every time you hear Vicente Fernandez... then not only are you a Mexican, but you are a drunk Mexican. 

If you have ever been pinched in church and been told 'pobrecito de ti si lloras' or 'Vas a ver orita que salgamos.' ... Yes, you're definitely a Mexican.

If you grew up being called 'chamaca or chamaco' ... Mexican.

If you grew up scared of La Llorona, or fear the dark because of El CuCuy! ... Yes! Mexican!

Si te persinas with a lotto ticket in your hand before every drawing.... You're in the Mexican Zone!!!

If you ask for something by 'dame esa chingadera' instead of calling it by its name...Yup! Mexican! 

If you constantly refer to cereal as 'con fleys' or cake as 'kay-ke'...You're a Mexican.

If you use manteca instead of vegetable oil and can't figure out why your butt is getting bigger...... You might be a Mexican. 

If you have some Tias that dress up in their prom dresses to go to a birthday party at 'el parque'... Guess what? You are a Mexican.

If your Tias and Abuela dress up in their Sunday best with heels and all to go to the 'pulga.' (AKA the Flea Market) ... Then, yes, you are a True Mexican.

If most of the houses on your block are painted bright pink, mint green, and lavender....Mexican. 

If you use the bushes in front of your house, the fence, or the top of an old car to dry laundry. ... Yes, you're a Mexican.

If you're congested and your mamasita rubbed 'Bicks' on you...You're Mexican.

IF YOU DON'T NEED ANY EXPLANATIONS FOR ANY OF THE ABOVE, YOU KNOW THAT YOU ARE A TRUE MEXICAN. 

SENT BY OSCAR CASTRO... (Txs. Oscar... Ana Maria)

From her web site: Mexico Today: Are you Mexican? Very funny....


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Paceños(as) here in La Paz.
Sudcalifornianos(as) for the state of Baja California Sur.

We have a restaurant called "Chilango's" run by a family from guess where?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> Paceños(as) here in La Paz.
> Sudcalifornianos(as) for the state of Baja California Sur.
> 
> We have a restaurant called "Chilango's" run by a family from guess where?


How's the food at Chilango's ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

makaloco said:


> Paceños(as) here in La Paz.
> Sudcalifornianos(as) for the state of Baja California Sur.
> 
> We have a restaurant called "Chilango's" run by a family from guess where?


One of the water taxi companies in Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur is called Chilango.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Chapala - Chapalense
Ajijic - Ajiqueños


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> How's the food at Chilango's ?


Excellent!! It's one of our "hidden treasures". Their blue corn tortillas come in thick or thin versions and are yummy. The menu includes huaraches, tlacoyas, requeson quesadillas, and other items that aren't standard fare here in seafood taco-land. It's not a fancy place, just simple food made from fresh ingredients and offered at reasonable prices. Very nice folks, too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> Excellent!! It's one of our "hidden treasures". Their blue corn tortillas come in thick or thin versions and are yummy. The menu includes huaraches, tlacoyas, requeson quesadillas, and other items that aren't standard fare here in seafood taco-land. It's not a fancy place, just simple food made from fresh ingredients and offered at reasonable prices. Very nice folks, too.


Sounds delicious, rather like some of the street (and tianguis) food you find all over chilangolandia. ¡Que te aproveches!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Potosinos*



RVGRINGO said:


> Chapala - Chapalense
> Ajijic - Ajiqueños


Potosinos

personajes originarios del estado de San Luis Potosí


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Culiacan, Sinaloa*

Culiacanense o Culichi


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

If I went by what many taxi drivers say here, I would have to say "****", "******", or "bombón".  (and nice edit job, Expat Forum - not sure why the word "way" was blocked, as it's not vulgar and means "dude". The second one is definitely vulgar, hahaha !) 

Abajeño/abajeña = someone from the Bajio (Queretaro/Michoacan/Guanajuato

Queretano = a person from Queretero


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

[QUOTE - not sure why the word "way" was blocked, as it's not vulgar and means "dude". The second one is definitely vulgar, hahaha !) 
I think it is spelled "whey" which is an old ( tired and worn out) cow. It sounds like "way" I´m sure someone else will confirm this spelling.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Wey*



tepetapan said:


> [QUOTE - not sure why the word "way" was blocked, as it's not vulgar and means "dude". The second one is definitely vulgar, hahaha !)
> I think it is spelled "whey" which is an old ( tired and worn out) cow. It sounds like "way" I´m sure someone else will confirm this spelling.


Wey. My ex wife explained the original context of this word meant was for someone who didn't know his wife had a lover but everyone else in the world did know.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> [QUOTE - not sure why the word "way" was blocked, as it's not vulgar and means "dude". The second one is definitely vulgar, hahaha !)
> I think it is spelled "whey" which is an old ( tired and worn out) cow. It sounds like "way" I´m sure someone else will confirm this spelling.


The word in question is spelled "güey" and pronounced "gway".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Güey*



Isla Verde said:


> The word in question is spelled "güey" and pronounced "gway".


I have seen it spelled güey before and buey and wey on the net.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Buey*



Isla Verde said:


> The word in question is spelled "güey" and pronounced "gway".


I meant to say güey was originally possibly an adulteration of the word Buey: (toro) castrado, dedicado específicamente al engorde y sacrificio

Also the meaning my ex wife told me was only an example. Which would be in the context of clueless or dumb.

The most used form is the excessive use I hear very often, sometimes after every sentence when chatting to a friend is buddy, especially from men from Los Angeles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Expat Forum starred out my spelling, but then again, I don't know the keyboard shortcut for the u with two dots over it, and simply used the "u".

As for pronunciation, every person here says "way"...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Keyboard accents*



GringoCArlos said:


> Expat Forum starred out my spelling, but then again, I don't know the keyboard shortcut for the u with two dots over it, and simply used the "u".
> 
> As for pronunciation, every person here says "way"...


Carlos. Now that I have had my morning café I am feeling a bit more on the ball.

PC Compatible Platform Make sure the Num Lock on the keypad at the right of your keyboard is on. Hold down the ALT key while at the same time typing the following numbers on the keypad.
The character will appear when you lift the ALT when finished typing the numbers.
ALT 160 = á
ALT 161 = í 
ALT 162 = ó 
ALT 163 = ú 
ALT 164 = ñ 
ALT 168 = ¿ 
ALT 130 = é 
ALT 173 = ¡ 
ALT 129 = ü


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> PC Compatible Platform Make sure the Num Lock on the keypad at the right of your keyboard is on. Hold down the ALT key while at the same time typing the following numbers on the keypad.
> The character will appear when you lift the ALT when finished typing the numbers.
> ALT 160 = á
> ALT 161 = í
> ...


<begin digression>It is situations like this that leave me completely mystified as to how Windows has survived this long.</end digression>


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Guanajuatenses

(TundraGreen, your digression could launch a hundred threads!)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buy a Mac and forget all those ALT-numbers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Buy a Mac and forget all those ALT-numbers.


My laptop uses Windows, and I have no problems writing in Spanish with accents and umlauts whenever needed. I just use a Spanish keyboard!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is, indeed, another solution. However, the majority of expats still use the English version of whatever operating system they use. Mac does have a 'special characters' ability which offers a wide variety of symbols for other languages, besides English and Spanish, as well as math and science symbols, etc.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> Culiacanense o Culichi


My wife is Culichi. Not only is she from Culiacán but we were married there and lived there.


----------

